# بجد عاوز رايكوا اخوتى فى المسيح



## oofa_love (14 مايو 2009)

انا شاب مسيحى واتعرفت على بنت مسلمة جارتى وبعدين لقيت فى اعجاب وتلميحات واضحة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا منها وبعدين بصراحة انا كمان حبتها وقولتلها بحبك قالتلى وانا من اول يوم شوفتك فية حبيتك وبعدين بس ماكنتش عاوزة اقولك كنت مستننياك تيجى انت تقولى وبعدين جت فى يوم فاسالتها انتى ممكن تعملى اى حاجة فى الدنيا علشانى طبعا كلة فاهم قالتلى اةةةةةةةةةةةةة قولتلها فكرى كويس قالتلى انا مفكرة كويس اوى وواخدة القرار من زمان بس كنت مستنياك تسالنى وبعدين رجعت قولتلها يعنى ممكن تغيرى دينك قالتلى مش عارفة ورجعت قالت لاااااا وبعدين بدئت تقولى انا هفكر لان الموضوع دا بجد مش سهل فلما قولتلها طب انتى قولتيلى لية من الاول قالتلى كنت حاسة انى هقدر بس ماقدرتش وبجد وبصراحة انا حبتها جدااااااااااا ياريت تسعدونى وتقولولى اعمل اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا بجد حتاج ليكوا اوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ملحوظة  ؟؟؟ البنت دى مش بتلعب بيا او بتتسلة لانى عارفها كويس اوى ولا اشك واحد فى المليون انها بتلعب بيا ؟؟؟؟؟ ملحوظة اخرى ؟؟؟؟؟ انا مستحيل انى اضعف او اغلط او اسمح لنفسى انى اغير دينى لو حتى هيقطعوا رقبتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بجد ياريت تسعدونى   اخوكوا فى المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 مايو 2009)

تنهي العلاقة فورا

البنت لو هاتبقى مسيحية علشانك يبقى بلاش احسن​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (14 مايو 2009)

ممكن تذهب اخى الى منتدى القلوب الحائره 
اكيد هناك افضل هتلاقى الحل لهذه المشكله 
مرخبا بيك اخى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)

*إبنى العزيز oofa _love 

سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك
طبعا الحب من المشاعر الجميلة
ولكن ربنا أعطى البشر عقل للتمييز
والرب فى العهد القديم حذرنا كثيرا من بنات الناس أى الذين لا يؤمنون بالرب أى الذين لهم ديانات أخرى
وقال بولس الرسول (كل الأشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الأشياء توافقنى )
إبنى العزيز
هذا الحب محكوم عليه بالإعدام
فالحب كى ينمو محتاج تربة ملائمة
أما هذا الحب فليس حولة سوى الأشواك
سنصلى من أجلك لكى يفتح الرب بصيرتك وتبعد عن هذه البنت
وإنت صغير ومسيرك تجد الإنسانة المناسبة
ربنا ينور بصيرتك​*


----------



## Strident (14 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تنهي العلاقة فورا
> 
> البنت لو هاتبقى مسيحية علشانك يبقى بلاش احسن​



بالضبط ما أردت أن أقوله...

لو أن إيمانها سيكون مبنياً فقط من أجلك و ليس المسيح فستتحول حياتها و حياتك جحيماً لا يطاق...

للأسف الحياة ليست مثل أفلام السينما...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 مايو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> بالضبط ما أردت أن أقوله...
> 
> لو أن إيمانها سيكون مبنياً فقط من أجلك و ليس المسيح فستتحول حياتها و حياتك جحيماً لا يطاق...
> 
> للأسف الحياة ليست مثل أفلام السينما...


 
بالظبط هو دا قصدي​


----------



## oofa_love (14 مايو 2009)

اخواتى فى  المسيح انا بجد مش عارف اشكركم ازاى على انكوا حاسين بيا بجد انا فى منتهى السعادة وبجد مانتش متصور ان هيكون فى ردود كدة بس الحمداللة انتوا بجد فتحتوا عنيا على حجات كتير اوى انا ماكنتش لممسها وبجد شكررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اوى ليكوا     بس ياريت اخر طلب اللى يقدر يسعدنى علشان احذف الموضوع دا ياريت يقولى علشان المشاكل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 مايو 2009)

انا اظن انك تقنعها بالدين المسيحي و تشرح لها جوهر ايماننا و ايضا عشان لها تتعرف على المسيح و تخلص بدم المسيح


انا راح اصلي لك اليوم


----------



## نيسو (14 مايو 2009)

مستحيل انى اضعف او اغلط او اسمح لنفسى انى اغير دينى لو حتى هيقطعوا رقبتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

هذا كلام جيد جدا من شخص مؤمن مثلك لكن اريد ان اسألك سؤال 

ان لم تكن ترضى هذا الامر لك فكيف ترضاه لغيرك ؟ 

وهل تظن انك اشد ايمانا منها فهي  تملك ايمان قوي بل اردات ان تغير ديانتها 

فلم تستطع لان ايمانها قوي ولان حب دينها موجود في قلبها 

اظن  حتى ان اهلها لن يقبلو في هذا ولا اتخيل اي مسلم حقيقي يتخلا عن دينه 

ولو رايته امامي  فانا لدي اصدقاء كثيرون مسلمين  فايمانهم غريب لديهم ايمان غريب

ولو كانو مبتعدين عن الدين  يبقى حب الدين والرسول شديد 

لذلك ابتعد عن هذا الحب لان مصيره الفشل فكلاكما متعلق بدينه وحتى ان تنازل احدكما فطائفتكم 

سوف ترفض ....!!! 

وسوف تغرقون بمشاكل  واولادكم وتصبح حياتكم ضياع 

حاول ان تنساها  

ان انت لن تتخلا عن دينك ولو دينك اغلى من حبك فلا تفكر 

فيها ....

او تخلا عن دينك لاجلها ....!!! فهمي لم تستطيع جرب انت 

واختار اما دينك او حبك 


هذا رأي


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 مايو 2009)

نيسو قال:


> او تخلا عن دينك لاجلها ....!!! فهمي لم تستطيع جرب انت
> 
> 
> هذا رأي




لن يتخلى عن دينه هو لانه مسيحي مؤمن 
البنت تستطيع ان تكون مسيحية لتخلص
لاجلها و لاجل حياتها الابدية



كيف تطلب منه ان يتركها و شانها لان لا احد يستطيع ان يغير ديانته و انت تدعوه للاسلام بطريقة غير مباشره؟

و عجبي


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (14 مايو 2009)

بص انا كان عندى نفس القصة فى الخدمة بس لو هيا هتيجى علشانك يبقى بلاش لو جايه  من اجل المسيح والحق يبقا اوكى بس صدقنى حرص لتكون دى لعبة وهما عوزين يجبو رجلك 
فيها علشان تسيب ربنا وحول انك تقط العلاقة فورا


----------



## الدين الأسلام (14 مايو 2009)

لو بتحبها بجد لازم تسيبها فوراً عشان لو فعلاً غيرت دينها ممكن أهلها يقتلوها وأنت اللى هتكون السبب وهتعيش حياتك كلها حاسس بالذنب

ده رأيى وأنت حر طبعاً


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

أخي بداية نحن فرحانين كثير ...انك فتحت قلبك ....شئ جميل الحب ....لكن الأهم نعرف كيف نتحكم فيه بمختلف الظروف ..أخي شئ طبيعي أن تحب جارة قريبة منك ..أنت كل يوم بتشوفها ..أكيد هذا الشئ يولد حب 
..لكن أخي أحب أن أنبهك كأخت عزيزة تحبك ..أعلم أن ما سأقوله مؤلم لك ..لأن ألم الحب .كبير ...لكن خلينا نتألم قبل ما توقع الواقعة....اخي آية معبرة في الكتاب تقول : لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة ، ولا شركة للمسيح مع بليعال...تصور هذه الأية للمؤمنين المسيحيين ...حتى هنا مهم جدا"للمؤمن ان يأخذ مؤمنة ومن دينه ...فكم بالحري من غير دين ....أنا بعرف أخت أخذت من دين آخر ...تركت دينها ولحقت دين آخر ..فكانت سبب لموت أبيها 
ونفور عائلتها وألم لكنيستها ولكل من يعرفها...أخي سعيدة خدا"أنك أخبرتنا ..وأنا أحب بمودة ان أحذرك ..انتبه 
وفكر جيدا"قبل ان تقدم على عمل أي شئ..حتى لاتندم ولا ينفع الندم.


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 مايو 2009)

*بص نصيحتى فعلا انك لازم تشيل الكلام دة من دماغك

لانها ممكن تكون مصيدة او لعبة بيصتدوك بيها

وصدقينى وجهت ده فى الخدمة بس لاسف

فى النهاية بيقدروا يقوعهم بطروق غير سليمة فى الدين دة

فارجوك ابعد من البداية ربنا يحفظك ويحميك​*


----------



## girgis2 (23 مايو 2009)

*أخي الحبيب*

*دي خدعة من ابليس اللي مفهمك أنها فعلاااا ممكن تسيب دينها عشانك وأنك فاهمها كويس ومش بتتلاعب بيك وأن المسألة بسيطة وممكن أن الحب ده ينتهي بالارتباط (ابليس هو اللي مفهمك كدة)*

*ولكن الواقع غير كدة خالص. احنا يمكن مش بنفهم نفسنا في حجات كتير, فما بالك لو حاولنا نفهم الآخر بيفكر أزاي, وهل نيته صادقة ولا لأ. وحتى لو كانت زي ما بتقول كدة أنها ممكن تغير دينها عشانك, هي بالشكل ده مش جايه للمسيح لذلك ايمانها مشكوك فيه. ومفيش حاجة أسمها, أنا هحاول أقنعها بالمسيحية. دي بتكون مصيدة, وفي منتدى الأخبارالمسيحية والعامة هتلاقي حوادث بالشكل ده لو حبيت تشوف وتقرأ*

*متزعلشي مني. يمكن أسلوبي جاف شوية بس أنا خايف عليك ويهمني مصلحتك*

*وأعرف أنك غالي جدااا عند ربنا قوي لدرجة أنه أشتراك بدمه الغالي الثمين عشان تكون حر من عبودية ابليس, عشان كده متخليش ابليس يخدعك عشان هو بيحقد عليك وبيحسدك*

*أنت جوهرة فريدة لا تقدر بثمن فحافظ على نفسك* 

*وأهم حاجة صلي دايماااا وأطلب من ربنا يديلك الحكمة ويفتح عينيك ويرشدك دايماااا ويكشف خداع ابليس أمامك*


----------



## سكون (23 مايو 2009)

بجد كلام موثر اهتزت مشاعري انا مارح اقول شي بس ربي يهدي الجميع لطريق الصحيح


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2009)

هو رد واحد 
اى شركة للنور مع الظلمة ​


----------



## maged18 (24 يونيو 2009)

اولا عاوز اقولك علي حاجة انا كان كل صديقاتي البنات مسلمين وفي منهم بنات كويسة لكن انا كان عندي مبدأ اولا انا من ناحيتي مستحيل ابدا اني انشأ علاقة عاطفية معهم 
ثانيا لان لو بدأت العلاقة تتاخذ العلاقة العاطفية طبعا انا مستحيل لو قطعوا جسمي لا يمكن اسيب فاديا ربي يسوع المسيح وهي من ناحيتها لو اقتنعت هتكون اقتنعت عشان العلاقة العاطفية وكده لو كل شاب مسيحي اتعرض للمشكلة دي هنعمل زي المسلمين بالظبط انهم بيخطفوا بنات المسيح ببناء علاقة عاطفية من شاب مسلم وطبعا ده لا يلق بشباب المسيح اي شخص في العالم كله اذا كان ذكر او انثي يؤمن بالمسيح بدون اي اغراءات او ضغوط من حد انما يؤمن بالمسيح انه يلمس المسيح بقلبه بداخله ويارب اكون رديت علي مشكلتك


----------



## st.George (6 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز سلام الرب معك .. انا اعتقد انك تتخلى عن هذا الحب افضل وصدقنى هذه من اعظم التضحيات التى تستطيع ان تقدمها للسيد المسيح الذى ضحى بدمه و حياته من اجلك فلا تتخلى عنه و فكر بينك وبين نفسك ايهما ابقى لك حب المسيح الابدى المضمون ام هذا الحب المؤقت الغير مضمون الذى لايدوم وصدقنى مثل هذا الحب سيجلب بعده الندم ولكن بعد فوات الاوان ..ارجوك ان تستمر فى طريق الرب يسوع وتطلب منه ونحن جميعا سنصلى من اجلك ونطلب منه ان يعطيك الفتاة المسيحية المباركة والابناء المباركين انت وجميع ابناء المسيح  امين.


----------



## Kiril (7 يوليو 2009)

> انا اظن انك تقنعها بالدين المسيحي و تشرح لها جوهر ايماننا و ايضا عشان لها تتعرف على المسيح و تخلص بدم المسيح





> البنت تستطيع ان تكون مسيحية لتخلص
> لاجلها و لاجل حياتها الابدية



انا اتفق مع الاخت عراقية


----------



## Strident (7 يوليو 2009)

يمكنك أن تفهمها المسيحية لخلاص نفسها طبعاً...لو ظروفكم تسمح...
لكن في هذه الحالة أيضاً عليك تركها للمسيح...لئلا يكون إيمانها من أجلك، بل من أجل المسيح ذاته...


----------



## Strident (10 يوليو 2009)

قصدك سمعت عن ناس تدخل الإسلام...

لكن يبدو أنك تصاب بالصمم أو العمى عندما تجد خبر عن تحول الكثيرين عن الإسلام...


ملحوظة: أنظر ما يقول شيوخكم عن تآكل الإسلام في افريقيا و عن الجزائر مثلاً...
الكلام ليس من عندنا بل من شيوخكم و هم يصرخون!


----------



## vemy (10 يوليو 2009)

بص يا اوفا انتى كنت المفروض من الاول لما تعرف انها مسلمة متحاولش ابدا انك تقرب منها...........لان هى دى نتيجة التقرب......وبص لو هى هتبقى مسيحية بس علشان تتجوزك يبقى هى لسة مغيرتش ديانتها.....اللى عايز يبقى مسيحى يكون مسيحى عشان عايز ربنا مش حاجة تانية.......بس فيه حل حلو اوى......اوعى تخليها تبقى مسيحية عشانك.....حاول تحببها فى المسيح وتحكى عنه كتير قدمها .......واوعى تغصبها على انها تبقى مسيحية ....فهى لو حبت ربنا بجد هى هتبقى عايزة من نفسها تبقى مسيحية.....بس الحل الافضل انك تبعد عنها ولو هى محبتش المسيح لشخصه مش لشخصك انت.......مفيش غير حل واحد انك تبعد عنها ....واظن ان محبة ربنا اهم من محبة اى شخص اخر ولا ايه......وبعدين البنات مخلصوش ربنا هيقف جنبك وتلاقى البنت المناسبة


----------



## Kiril (10 يوليو 2009)

> حاول تحببها فى المسيح وتحكى عنه كتير قدمها .......واوعى تغصبها على انها تبقى مسيحية ....فهى لو حبت ربنا بجد هى هتبقى عايزة من نفسها تبقى مسيحية


----------



## mode (11 يوليو 2009)

ana asef ua gma3a ana ahmed ana msh sa7eb alakont dah  sa7bo nsah we masha ana fta7to mn bab alkfedol ana mmken afed sa7eb alsoaal be egabh wa7da mmkn tkon albent be t7abak lakn law sabet denha 3lshank wedah alden ale etrabt 3alah hal htkon ****mn anha msh htseb denak anta be nafs alshola


----------



## fredyyy (11 يوليو 2009)

mode قال:


> ana asef ua gma3a ana ahmed ana msh sa7eb alakont dah sa7bo nsah we masha ana fta7to mn bab alkfedol ana mmken afed sa7eb alsoaal be egabh wa7da mmkn tkon albent be t7abak lakn law sabet denha 3lshank wedah alden ale etrabt 3alah hal htkon ****mn anha msh htseb denak anta be nafs alshola


 


*رجاء الكتابة باللغة العربية*

*المشرف*​


----------



## حبيبة يحيي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*# .......................... #*

*حرر بواسطة ............ المشرف*

 فلو بتحبها هتعمل اى حاجة عشانها ومن راى انك تبعد عنها احسن لان اهلها مش هيوافقوا انها تبقى مسيحية وانت اكيد هتلاقى غيرها


----------



## imane (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *
> 
> والرب فى العهد القديم حذرنا كثيرا من بنات الناس أى الذين لا يؤمنون بالرب أى الذين لهم ديانات أخرى
> ​*




السلام و عليكم

عزيزتي مارثا

أنا اعترض على هذا التعبير إذ ليس كل من هو مسيحي لا يؤمن بالرب فكل مؤمن مهما كانت عقيدته و دينه يؤمن بالرب و إن اختلفت الطرق...
أما إذا كنت تقصدين بالرب هنا السيد المسيح فاعلمي أختي أن المسلمين- و أتكلم عن الإسلام لأن صديقة المعني بالأمر مسلة- اعلمي أن المسلمين يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح كجزء لا يتجزأ من إيمانهم بالله.

و أعتذر إن بدا تعليقي ليس في محله فأنا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

imane قال:


> السلام و عليكم
> 
> عزيزتي مارثا
> 
> ...



*سلام ونعمة أختى العزيزة إيمان

ماكتبتة هوكلام الكتاب المقدس وليس تعبير نعترض علية
المسلمون يؤمنون بالسيد المسيح كنبى
أما نحن فإيماننا بالسيد المسيح كرب وإله ومخلص
وأنا أقصد أن لا يرتبط بإنسانة لا تؤمن بالمسيح كرب وإله
وإذا كان لكى أى تعليق أو أى سؤال فأفتحى موضوع وأسألى عن ما تريديه ونحن جميعا مستعدين
للإجابة على كل  أسئلتك
سلام الرب معك أختى الحبيبة​*


----------

